# 180



## gigo (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been reading a lot of stories about the self program 180. Can someone tell me where can I find this program? I am so desperate to fix my marriage. My husband refuses to go to therapy and I am just so overwhelmed with so many emotions that I am just willing to do anything to get my marriage back on track. Also what have been your experiences with the program?


----------



## kekel1123 (Aug 17, 2011)

gigo said:


> I have been reading a lot of stories about the self program 180. Can someone tell me where can I find this program? I am so desperate to fix my marriage. My husband refuses to go to therapy and I am just so overwhelmed with so many emotions that I am just willing to do anything to get my marriage back on track. Also what have been your experiences with the program?


You can check the divorce busting website or search TAM. I think you can do it as well being a wife, because most of US doing the 180/manning up are husbands. You might just make some variations at some point specially if it involves the kids. I am doing it right now,athough you will experience some bumps at some point in time but as long as you standback and focus, you can do it. Try also the dependency and assertiveness topics. It might help you as well (of course it really depends on what the issues are.) Hope this helps you as well.


----------

